# Quiero entrar en el magnifico mundo de la radioaficion



## alexus (Mar 31, 2008)

Hola amigos, les cuento, soy de uruguay, estudio electro-electronica, pero desde siempre tuve una gran pasion por la radio, y ahora ya decidido, quiero entrar en el mundillo de la radioaficion..
bueno, ustedes que me recomiendan para empezar? telegrafia, banda ciudadana, fonia? bueno, espero que me puedan ayudar a mi y a todos los que quieran empezar, ah, quiero construir mis propios equipos! desde ya gracias!


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 31, 2008)

Onda Corta! Consigue el equipo, el permiso y a transmitir..

PD: Estoy buscando un buen transmisor de Onda Corta! Cualquier diseño o idea envienmelo por MP


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 31, 2008)

Amigo Anthony, en la red, busca transmisores Pdm, por ahoi encontre una pagina, que te indica como construir transmisores de onda corta, estado solido, modulacion PDM, revisar http://www.classeradio.com/classe.htm, amigo espero te sirva , un abrazo desde Lima Peru
moises Calderon


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 31, 2008)

Transmisor ya tengo, se me olvido mencionar la potencia: 50 o 100W... Los que se consiguen en internet no superan los 1 W**


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 31, 2008)

Amigo Anthony 123, revisa la direccion,te puede servir de algo, entonces deseas un lineal, que frecuencia?, un abrazo, moises


----------



## VichoT (Mar 31, 2008)

Holas.alexus.lo mejor es kiza onda corta debido ake trabaja con relativamente facil frecuencia  haciendo mas facil construir equipos caseros mas estables con poca experiencia en montaje.ahy te podras enterar de la modulacion AM,PDM(mas avanzado),BLU y otras mas complicadas.  despues debes subir la frecuencia saltando a los 50MHz para arriba y entrar en la FM despues TV y luego te lanzas con las comunicaciones digitales FSK. y otras ke no conozco.....

BYE!


----------



## alexus (Mar 31, 2008)

onda corta? mmm.. tenia entendido que la telegrafia en 40 u 80 metros era mas facil para novatos, es asi? que se necesita para opbtener un permiso? me lo daran si construyo mis propios equipos?

p.d.: busco circuitos de tranceptores que me puedan servir para empezar, diseño de antenas, toda información!  desde ya gracias!


----------



## VichoT (Mar 31, 2008)

Holas.alexus. en cuanto alos permisos  yo no te puedo ayudar demasiado. yake los permisos y los rekisitos varian de pais  en pais  y segun la banda de frecuencia se trate.
al menos en Chile podes sacar permiso para radioaficionado  1° como novato en los 80mts despues de 6 meses creo podes ascender a 2° categoria  y usaras otras bandas (nose si silos de 2° categoria pueden usar la banda de 40 mts....io soy pirata).todos los ascnsos y nuevas licencias son  aprobado previamente un examen teorico/practico y ademas conociendo y manipulando la clave morse....respecto alos ekipos si´pueden ser hechizos aunke te exiguen una calidad altisica comparable a los de fabrica.....(a nadie le gusta conversar con una persona cuyo TX emita mucho ruido o sele valla corriendo la frecuencia mientras habla......)

BYE!


----------



## alexus (Abr 1, 2008)

pahh que complicado! 
entonces para empezar que me recomiendan?! que banda, etc... 
anthony123 me recomendo la onda corta... ahi hay radioaficionados manteniendo conversaciones de vos, como serian en el msn? osea uno habla, el otro responde, etc... o es en codigo morse? alguien me puede pasar alñgun circuito de tranceptores? 
desde ya gracias!


----------



## VichoT (Abr 3, 2008)

Holas. alexus......lamento desilusionarte con mis dichos... pero la radioafición legal es así... y is queres meterte en las bandas de radioaficionados ten por seguro que no te responderán sin antes presentarte como es debido..." aqui XQ3PPB desde Chile hay alguien escuchando?" sin la licencia no importa la clase o la banda no te responderán el llamado.

Asi que en resumen si tu queres compartir  con personas por medio de la radioaficion deberas ceñirte alas reglas que ellos tienen no podes ser un pirata (al menos que tengas suerte y alguien te conteste siendo tu un pirata)

BYE!


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 3, 2008)

Aki en Venezuela, segun comentarios les responden a los piratas! Yo tambien le voy a meter de pirata hasta conseguir algo de experiencia! Todavia estoy esperando por algun buen emisor de onda corta!

PD: Amigo alexus hace un tiempo publique un tranceptor para la banda de los 40 mm¡! Buscalo


----------



## Inductor (Abr 4, 2008)

Saludos a todos,yo fui Radioaficionado aqui en México XE1TKX y te recomiendo www.ac6v.com
el construir un tranceiver es un poco laborioso pero te recomiendo tambien acercarte a algun radioclub de tu locaidad ahí te pueden ayudar a adentrarte un poco mas y te pueden dar oportunidad de verlos operar y te podrían dar oportunidad de operar en compañia de ellos

Si no tienes apoyo en tu localidad me comentas y te envío diagramas.
Saludos desde México


----------



## VichoT (Abr 4, 2008)

Holas.anthony. nunca tube la oprtunidad de encontrarme con gente de venezuela via radio. solo encontraba chilenos, brazileños y argentinos y de todos ellos los ke siempre me prohibian el uso dela banda eran mis compatriotas.... en fin.

Inductor seria bueno que si publicar eskemas los hagas aki en el foro y no en PV profavor para tener todos acceso a el. gracias.


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 4, 2008)

Aki la banda no es muy movida... Siempre capto a los compañeros brasileñosss! Tambien debe ser por el capacitor variable que estoy usando!


----------



## VichoT (Abr 5, 2008)

Holas. Anthony. en ke sector estas transmitiendo. planeo revivir mi viejo tranceptor aver si te pillo pa' ke algien me responda jejejeje.

BYE!


----------



## alexus (Abr 5, 2008)

te comento que en mi localidad no hay radio clubes, y es muy dificil que alguien te enseñe porque como nos dijo un profesor en la escuela, "yo no le spuedo enseñar todo lo que se, porque ustedes el dia de mañana van a hacer mi competencia".. asi que porfavor, esquemas información, etc.. todo sirve! desde ya gracias!


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 5, 2008)

Ese profesor tuyo si es ignorante, estupido o no se... ! Me molesto un poco su actitud jejejejeje! Bueno yo actualmente no transmito.. solo escucho las conversaciones!


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Abr 6, 2008)

Aca en buenos aires, en los extremos de la banda de aficionados en VHF ( por los 143 MHz y los 148 MHz) hay piratas . En una frecuencia, se la pasan todo el dia hablando obscenidades , insultandose , peleandose , a veces en joda , y a veces se calientan en serio. yo aprovecho para probar mi handy yaesu ft 530 en alguna de esas frecuencias, ya que quienes se comunican, nunca hacen mencion de sus licencias LUxxx...(meterme a hablar ahi significa aguantar insultos nomas jaja)
  tambien yo quisiera ser aficionado oficial, y poder usar repetidoras como la LU5ACJ en rx 146.460 MHz...
saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 6, 2008)

Jejejejejeje bueno ya yo saqué mi licencia "ilegal"

Se las dejo porsia me encuentran: jejejejeje

YY7AGS---> 7 MHz


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 8, 2008)

Por ahi vi que muchos radioaficionados son lo que mejor se llevan trabajando la parte electronica del asunto. Recibi mucha ayuda por parte de radioaficionados para diagnosticar e incluso comenzar a reparar un transmsior de fm (mcrven es uno de ellos, y le estoy muy agradecido).

Ahora, un profesor de matematicas que resulta ser ingeniero en electronica, me recomendo acercarme al radio club para un curso de electronica orientada a esto de las comunicaciones. Realize un llamado y lo que veo es que este mundo de la radioaficion es algo reservado solo para quienes tienen cierta solvencia economica  es muy lindo, pero no es para todos.


----------



## VichoT (Abr 9, 2008)

Holas. solo a modo de aclaracion (me senti tocado por el giro del tema).én los radioclub la ayuda es inmediata, sin fines de lucro y de buena manera. eso lohe comprobado cuando me he acercado aun radioclub (durante un tiempo estube en tres de ellos) 

cuando estaba en el aire sin mi licencia muchso de los radioaficionados con licencia nume respondian y segun me enetere mas tarde era pormi caracter pirata. esto fue hace unos años caundo tenia mi transceiver bueno. ahora nose como estan las cosas.

Si he ofendido a alguin le pido perdon.

BYE


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 9, 2008)

Hola VichoT, espero no se haya interpretado como ofesnsivomi post.

Solo decia que escapa a mis posibilidades.

Aca, en Bahia Blanca, el radio club tiene un curso de radioaficionado que es pago.

Evidentemente los radioaficionados trabajan mucho sobre lo que es la etica.

VichoT, vos tambien siempre me ayudaste con la fm. Muy agradecido amigo.

Abrazo companeros..


----------



## jjuanca (Abr 9, 2008)

hola alexus te escribe un radioaficionado uruguayo  no sede que departamento sos pero si te intleresa el tema acercate a un radio club donde te van a informaciónrmar todo que quieras saber.la telegrafia no existe en uruguay hace años .para poder sacar licencia tenes que dar un examen teorico que si lo queres estudiar lo encontrasa en la pagina de la ursec   avisame de que lugar sos que te contacto con algun radio club o algun radioaficionado de la zona.un abrazo....juan LEER NORMAS


----------



## electrodan (Abr 15, 2008)

En la página http://www.ea2ry.com/libroradio/ se explica como construir transmisores y receptores caseros.
Me gustaría saber cuanto costaría hacerse uno de esos, porque como dice el autor, es mucho más satisfactorio construir una posesión que comprarla.
Yo también estoy interesado en hacerme radioaficionado, aunque no tengo experiencia directa con la radio
Otra cosa: ¿en mi país es necesario saber código morse para dar el examen?
¿Son legales los transmisores caseros aquí (Uruguay)? supongo que si.


----------



## Dano (Abr 15, 2008)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> ¿Son legales los transmisores caseros aquí (Uruguay)? supongo que si.



Los transmisores de FM caseros creo que no son válidos, porque cuando completas los datos para armar la licencia de la ursec debes completar un campo que dice "marca del transmisor"

No se como será para la radioafición, habría que averiguar en la ursec.

Saludos

PD: Soy de Uruguay Colonia


----------



## Ariel2259 (Ago 28, 2008)

Que tal! yo mirando, buscando un tranceptor de uhf vhf para armar llegue hasta aqui! que por sierto yo tmb estoy interesado por la radioaficion y he logrado con mucho esfuerzo (luego de varios fracasos) armar tranmisores de fm que funcionen! como veo recomiendan la onda corta! que tengo ganas de armar un equipo que transmita y reciba! alguien que me pueda ayudar les estaria eternamente agradecido!
Ariel


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 29, 2008)

Que tipo de modulacion qieres? CW o fonia?


----------



## Ariel2259 (Ago 29, 2008)

Gracias por contestar! 
me interesa CW!
Que me recomendas para empezar algo no tan basico pero no tan avanzado no se si me explico!
Saludos!
Ariel


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 29, 2008)

y ya estas por obtener tu licencia?


----------



## Ariel2259 (Ago 30, 2008)

No debo hacer el curso!


----------

